
Show HN: Parle – Supercharge your browser and discover relevant information - mengjiang
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/parle/bbigpojahnmkdbdnbcmadnhbjlemibom
======
mengjiang
You can also learn more about Parle at www.parle.co

Thanks for your feedback!

